# How long can hay/grass stay fresh?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 9, 2011)

Can a 5 month supply of Timothy hay/Bluegrass Grass Hay stay fresh if I store it in a dry place?

If not, how much of a supply can I but without it going bad?

Thanks!!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 9, 2011)

as long as it stays dry and covered (not in the sun) it will stay for a lonnnng time. Its dry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 10, 2011)

We get 50 pounds from Fosters and Smith and it last about 5 months, til it's all gone.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 10, 2011)

Hay is meant to last a while. With the last harvest being around September and it has to last until the following spring, it has to be good at least that long. Some horses are fed hay all year and need to have good hay. Some people even use hay that is a couple years old that is still good. 
If kept dry and out of the sun, hay can last a long time. You do want to make sure you get good hay to start with. 
I have bought up to 1 years worth of hay at one time (about 2-4 bales) and it has still been good when I used it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 10, 2011)

We bought Gus a bale of hay in January of 2010 (so it was probably from the summer of 2009). He just finished it this summer. We kept it in a Rubbermaid bin under a tarp in our backyard. It still smelled as fresh and was as green as the day we bought it right up until it was all gone.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------

